# EF 50mm f/1.4L IS USM



## rsit_richard (Sep 10, 2020)

Any update if Canon has plans for a new EF 50_mm_ f/_1.4_L IS USM?


----------



## brad-man (Sep 10, 2020)

Welcome to CR. Canon has stated that there will be no more development of the EF lens line unless there is a great demand. That lens is a very old design, so it's not likely to be refreshed. If/when you move to an RF camera, there is the exceptional (optics, size, price) RF f/1.2L and there will likely be a modestly priced RF 50 f/1.8 IS STM in the not too distant future.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi and welcome *rsit_richard* to CR!



rsit_richard said:


> Any update if Canon has plans for a new EF 50_mm_ f/_1.4_L IS USM?



I fully second *brad-man*s reply.
There are some people, including me, that would love to see such a lens or at least a f/1.8 version which would be more likely.
Especially one specific member of this forum has his burden with this topic. Let's see if he'll appear here to give his comment, too 
But I suppose there is not enough demand to make Canon move.

If you are looking for a good EF bayonet 50 mm and don't posess the EF 50/1.8 STM already take a look at this cheap but very decent in IQ. 
If you want something better take a closer look at the Sigma and Tamron eqivalents. 

I went the 50 STM road, still hoping for a higher quality 50 from Canon.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 10, 2020)

My choice was a bit different.
Since I tend to dislike "plasticky" lenses, I rejected the 50mm STM option, and bought (used) the excellent Zeiss Classic 50mm Planar (also macro 1:2 !) and never regretted it.
I also own the even better 2,8/60 Leica Macro Elmarit, its disadvantage is having to operate with closed diaphragm (no issue on an EOS R, but on a DSLR).
Of course, there is the Sigma option, high IQ, and very hight weight...plus sometimes focusing troubles.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 10, 2020)

As brad-man wrote, Canon has announced it would not release new EF lenses unless there's high demand, so I wouldn't expect any new ones at all.

My impression is between improved zoom IQ and shrinking market, there's no market for mid level primes, e.g. photographers who buy f/4 zooms and f/~1.8 primes.


----------



## Joules (Sep 10, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> As brad-man wrote, Canon has announced it would not release new EF lenses unless there's high demand, so I wouldn't expect any new ones at all.
> 
> My impression is between improved zoom IQ and shrinking market, there's no market for mid level primes, e.g. photographers who buy f/4 zooms and f/~1.8 primes.


But we're getting F4 zooms and 1.8 or 2.0 primes from Canon. Just no new ones for EF mount. If you want the newest designs for Canon ILC, RF is the place to be.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 10, 2020)

rsit_richard said:


> Any update if Canon has plans for a new EF 50_mm_ f/_1.4_L IS USM?


I was waiting 10 years for such a lens and it never came. The RF 50mm 1.2 is what made me switch to the R system


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 10, 2020)

rsit_richard said:


> Any update if Canon has plans for a new EF 50_mm_ f/_1.4_L IS USM?


I was waiting 10 years for such a lens and it never came. The RF 50mm 1.2 is what made me switch to the R system


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 10, 2020)

Joules said:


> But we're getting F4 zooms and 1.8 or 2.0 primes from Canon. Just no new ones for EF mount. If you want the newest designs for Canon ILC, RF is the place to be.



The last time Canon released upgraded primes in the EF mount was 8 years ago, with some never getting an upgrade, e.g. 20mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8, and 135mm f/2.

With the RF mount, Canon doesn't have much choice, so it released new 35mm f/1.8 and 85mm f/2. I'll wait and see when Canon will release a mid range RF 50mm lens.


----------



## Joules (Sep 10, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> The last time Canon released upgraded primes in the EF mount was 8 years ago, with some never getting an upgrade, e.g. 20mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8, and 135mm f/2.
> 
> With the RF mount, Canon doesn't have much choice, so it released new 35mm f/1.8 and 85mm f/2. I'll wait and see when Canon will release a mid range RF 50mm lens.


Unless the pandemic has delayed the launch even further, you won't have to wait long. Both an f/4 zoom and 50mm 1.8 are on the 2020 roadmap.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 10, 2020)

Joules said:


> Unless the pandemic has delayed the launch even further, you won't have to wait long. Both an f/4 zoom and 50mm 1.8 are on the 2020 roadmap.



I hope this isn't the RF equivalent of the cheapo 50mm f/1.8 STM, only with IS.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I was waiting 10 years for such a lens and it never came. The RF 50mm 1.2 is what made me switch to the R system


Ha! Me too!

But it wasn't satisfactory, apparently, for ahsanford!


----------



## H. Jones (Sep 10, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I hope this isn't the RF equivalent of the cheapo 50mm f/1.8 STM, only with IS.


I expect the RF 50mm F/1.8 IS will probably be a $400-500 prime, instead of the $150 nifty fifty. Adding IS doesn't imply the lens will be as cheap as the EF one.

I also expect it to be about the size and shape of the 35mm f/1.8 IS macro, I think it'll easily fall into the same line as that lens, instead of being any cheaper.

Never made sense to me why Canon made that mid-range EF 24mm F/2.8 IS, EF 28mm f/2.8 IS, EF 35mm f/2 IS line and never continued it into the 50mm or 85mm lengths.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 10, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Never made sense to me why Canon made that mid-range EF 24mm F/2.8 IS, EF 28mm f/2.8 IS, EF 35mm f/2 IS line and never continued it into the 50mm or 85mm lengths.



The 85mm f/1.8 has good optical performance, and Canon released the 85mm f/1.4L IS USM.

As for the 50mm f/1.4, I have no idea.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Sep 11, 2020)

rsit_richard,

If you don't have issues with third party lenses and want an EF IS lens, take a look at the Tamron SP 45mm F/1.8 Di VC USD.

Not 50mm/ but close at 45mm and a little slower at f/1.8.


----------



## rsit_richard (Sep 13, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Hi and welcome *rsit_richard* to CR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your feedback, I have the latest 35 and 85 1.4 from Canon but sometime I need the 50mm and would love to get something with the quality of the 35 and 85.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2020)

rsit_richard said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback, I have the latest 35 and 85 1.4 from Canon but sometime I need the 50mm and would love to get something with the quality of the 35 and 85.


Well you aren't going to get it so either get the current EF 50 f1.4, which I think is a great lens, or crop the 35.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 13, 2020)

rsit_richard said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback, I have the latest 35 and 85 1.4 from Canon but sometime I need the 50mm and would love to get something with the quality of the 35 and 85.


Don't discount the Tamron 45/1.8 VC. It's a gem IMO, sharp but with a lovely bokeh, it's even made in Japan  
But probably due to the pleasant fall-off and soft out of focus areas it does have CAs, so if that kind of thing drives you mad keep clear.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Don't discount the Tamron 45/1.8 VC. It's a gem IMO, sharp but with a lovely bokeh, it's even made in Japan
> But probably due to the pleasant fall-off and soft out of focus areas it does have CAs, so if that kind of thing drives you mad keep clear.


+1 to this if I were to choose.


----------



## mangobutter (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah due to the flange distance and just due to it being 2020, we're not going to see your traditional 50mm lenses anymore. Don't expect a 50mm 1.4 to be as small as the EF version. it's going to be nearly as big as the 1.2 version, just scaled down slightly. Same goes for the 50 macro when it comes out. Probably closer to the 85 design, but larger than the RF 35. 

Double Gauss design has come and gone so no surprises when a 50 1.8 if a modern design is not $99 like the old 50 STM. Completely different optical formula. That old $99 double gauss formula will not work with a mirrorless flange distance and even if it did, it would perform poorly. So again.. no more super cheap 50mm lenses.


----------



## mangobutter (Sep 15, 2020)

And yeah I use the Tamron 45 on my EOS RP. It produces quite pleasing images. Though the Fujifilm X 35mm 1.4 R (50mm 1.8 equivalent) is still noticeably sharper, which is shocking since it's a double-gauss design... just a very well designed double gauss.


----------



## Joules (Sep 16, 2020)

mangobutter said:


> And yeah I use the Tamron 45 on my EOS RP. It produces quite pleasing images. Though the Fujifilm X 35mm 1.4 R (50mm 1.8 equivalent) is still noticeably sharper, which is shocking since it's a double-gauss design... just a very well designed double gauss.


Just FYI: There's no reason to cry doom yet. When we did see a patent for an RF 50 mm 1.8 last year, it was a Double Gauss derivative and absolutely tiny at just 3.8 cm:









Patent: Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 #EOSR


The 50mm f/1.8 is a must lens for pretty much any manufacturer, and it's safe to say that Canon will be bringing this affordable prime lens to their RF mount.



www.canonrumors.com





I bet there's a ton of glass in various stages of design and manufacturing currently. When Canon eventually introduces a FF body below the RP price point, corresponding lenses will follow. We've seen enough patents (and with the 24-105mm 4.0-7.1 and f/11 primes, also products) to see that Canon does not shy away from compromises in aperture or optical quality to push down the price, size and weight of FF imaging.


----------

